# "God has begun the Gathering"



## Lowjack (Jun 16, 2013)

I am telling you the truth, YHWH has been RETURNING the tents of Judah as HE said HE would do (Zechariah 12:6-14), and now SOON in the appointed times HE will gather ALL nations who OPPOSE His Heritage ISRAEL and will bring them down into the VALLEY OF JEHOSHAPHAT and will PLEAD with them and will JUDGE them THERE for PARTING YHWH'S LAND, and for scattering His people among the nations of the earth. (Joel Ch. 3). But WHO will BELIEVE the REPORT? For MANY will think YHWH'S WORDS are from a BOOK not to be BELIEVED, that HE has been on a JOURNEY far away and does not care about HIS HERITAGE ISRAEL, but HE shall FALL upon men SUDDENLY as a LIVING STONE and ALL who OPPOSE HIM in those days shall be CRUSHED TO POWDER (Daniel Ch. 2; Luke 20:17-18; Psalm 118:22-29; Isaiah 28:16; Psalm Ch. 110; Revelation 19:11-21) - the ZEAL OF YHWH OF HOSTS is about to do this for HIS PEOPLE, for YHWH will DWELL in ZION as HE has said. For in THOSE DAYS the WHOLE HOUSE OF ISRAEL and the WHOLE HOUSE OF JUDAH shall NEVER again be ROOTED out, nor PULLED down, nor THROWN down, nor DESTROYED, from the land which YHWH has given to HIS HERITAGE ISRAEL, but they shall be PLANTED and will be BUILT upon the MOUNTAINS OF ISRAEL forever, and they shall see their fathers Abraham, Isaac and Jacob and they shall be ESTABLISHED forever, for YHWH, our ELOHIM, will dwell in ZION, HIS HOLY MOUNTAIN - Then, will JERUSALEM be HOLY. This is YHWH'S doing and it is MARVELOUS in our eyes when HE rises to do this before ALL remaining nations of the earth. Then, shall the WHOLE EARTH be at PEACE, for YHWH OF HOSTS has made HIS HABITATION with HIS OFFSPRING - HUMANITY, and HIS GLORY, the CHILDREN OF ISRAEL, the FIRST FRUITS OF HIS INCREASE, for HE has remembered YOU, the kindness of YOUR youth, the love of YOUR espousals, when YOU went after HIM in the WILDERNESS, in a land that was not SOWN, and now HE has RETURNED to REDEEM YOU and to make YOU His forever (Hosea 2:14-23). But WHO will BELIEVE the REPORT? And I looked, and beheld, that ALL REMAINING NATIONS of the earth are saying, "Surely, in YHWH have I righteousness and strength", for unto HIM has every knee bowed and confessed HIS NAME (Isaiah 45:20-25). Even so YHWH OF HOSTS establish this for YOUR OFFSPRING - HUMANITY, as YOU have said.


----------



## leemckinney (Jun 17, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 17, 2013)

Doubters are in for a big surprise.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 17, 2013)

Kawaliga said:


> Doubters are in for a big surprise.



I Doubt it.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 17, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> I Doubt it.



That was funny. I don't know if it was intended as humor so I apologize in advance.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 17, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> That was funny. I don't know if it was intended as humor so I apologize in advance.



Yes...All These Things Have Come To Pass, So IM A Doubter.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jun 17, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Yes...All These Things Have Come To Pass, So IM A Doubter.



But the futurist view is a big money maker.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 17, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> But the futurist view is a big money maker.



Yes This Guy Has Made His Share Of Filthy Lucre. http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/False Doctrines/john_hagees_heresy.htm


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 17, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> Yes...All These Things Have Come To Pass, So IM A Doubter.



Oh yeah I forgot about your belief. I still look at it from your view occasionally  but wasn't raised with it.
Anyway it was still good timing on your response.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 17, 2013)

leemckinney said:


> Yep!



Is  the word "yep" used like the word "Nuts" was used at the battle of the buldge? Yep! is used a bit now I have noticed. One can tell by the post that preceeded yep, that the responder had to do a least three paragraphs of thinking before coming up with such a clear as blue sky reply. Still fresh, it won't be long I fear, before it is just a yap--for over use. Perhaps...


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok, now to the topic.  John 3:18-21

18 He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

19 And this is the condemnation, that light is come into the world, and men loved darkness rather than light, because their deeds were evil.

20 For every one that doeth evil hateth the light, neither cometh to the light, lest his deeds should be reproved.

21 But he that doeth truth cometh to the light, that his deeds may be made manifest, that they are wrought in God.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 20, 2013)

James 4:1-2 ESV

What causes quarrels and what causes fights among you? Is it not this, that your passions are at war within you? You desire and do not have, so you murder. You covet and cannot obtain, so you fight and quarrel. You do not have, because you do not ask. 



James 4:1-2

New King James Version (NKJV)


4 Where do wars and fights come from among you? Do they not come from your desires for pleasure that war in your members? 2 You lust and do not have. You murder and covet and cannot obtain. You fight and war. Yet you do not have because you do not ask.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 20, 2013)

Luke 21:8-9

King James Version (KJV)


8 And he said, Take heed that ye be not deceived: for many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and the time draweth near: go ye not therefore after them.

9 But when ye shall hear of wars and commotions, be not terrified: for these things must first come to pass; but the end is not by and by.



Luke 21:8-9

English Standard Version (ESV)


8 And he said, “See that you are not led astray. For many will come in my name, saying, ‘I am he!’ and, ‘The time is at hand!’ Do not go after them. 9 And when you hear of wars and tumults, do not be terrified, for these things must first take place, but the end will not be at once.”


----------

